# Neues Action-Video von Radon: Andi Sieber auf der Bobbahn in Winterberg!



## Radon-Bikes (1. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

werft doch mal einen Blick auf das 2014er Slide 130 29" in unserem neuen Video! Ist gerade fertig geworden! Unsere Teamfahrer Andi Sieber und Julian Gerhardt haben sich die Bobbahn in Winterberg hinunter gestürzt. Spektakuläre Action, die Bock auf Biken macht! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cpuXeOlb4o4

Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## Pretorianer (1. März 2013)

ist zwar auch ein nettes Video aber kommt nichtmal ansatzweise an das letzte heran (auch wenn dieses bestimmt aufwändiger war)

1) Die Musik beim ersten war einfach abartig gut gewählt - hier eher Standardkost
2) Mit einem Mountainbike einen idyllischen Waildsingletrail runterzuheizen is schöner anzusehen als so eine Bobbahn

Ist natürlich nur meine eigene Meinung und solche können natürlich auseinandergehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (1. März 2013)

Musik ist Geschmackssache, da man sonst nichts hört, kann man den Ton auch ausschalten und seine eigene Musik abspielen.

Video ist nett, aber es fehlt die Action. Die Anfahrt zur Bobbahn ist spannender als die Abfahrt der Bobbahn.

Mit dem Geld was der Dreh gekostet hat, sollte man lieber das Bike günstiger anbieten


----------



## QE2 (1. März 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Musik ist Geschmackssache, da man sonst nichts hört, kann man den Ton auch ausschalten und seine eigene Musik abspielen.
> 
> Video ist nett, aber es fehlt die Action. Die Anfahrt zur Bobbahn ist spannender als die Abfahrt der Bobbahn.
> 
> Mit dem Geld was der Dreh gekostet hat, sollte man lieber das Bike günstiger anbieten



Komisch, was einem auffällt ist, es sind immer die gleichen die rumnörgeln.


----------



## RadonRico (1. März 2013)

Mir gefallen beide Videos recht gut. 
Doch der Wald Trail ist schon ne Spur schöner. 
Was aber nicht als Kritik zu betrachten ist sonder nur meine Ansicht darstellt.  

Dennoch macht einfach weiter so. 
Und wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet könnte man noch eins mit dem 150er Slide drehen.


----------



## hoogi (1. März 2013)

Klingt komisch, ist aber so! Da hast du vÃ¶llig recht QE2 ð


----------



## filiale (3. März 2013)

Was noch viel interessanter ist: Meinungen sind frei. Musik ist Geschmackssache. Ich liebe meine Radon. Würde mir wieder eines kaufen.

Aber deswegen muß ich nicht ALLES gut finden was mit Radon zu tun hat.


----------



## konamatze (3. März 2013)

QE2 schrieb:


> Komisch, was einem auffällt ist, es sind immer die gleichen die rumnörgeln.



Hey,schreib doch einfach was zum Tema

 Gruß Matze


----------



## S.Tschuschke (3. März 2013)

Ich finds cool. Bin die Bahn früher mit der Mannschaft mit Skiern runter. Macht Spass


----------



## Murtaler (3. März 2013)

bis wann gibs das Slide 130 mit den 29" im Handel??

oder soll ich das Slide 150 nehmen???

DANKE


----------



## RadonRico (3. März 2013)

Ich hab seit Januar das Slide 150 9.0 
Leider konnte ich Wetter technisch noch nicht soviel fahren. Aber denn noch macht es auch auf Schnee und Eis eine gute Figur freue mich schon riesig auf die Bike Saison!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben1982 (3. März 2013)

Murtaler schrieb:


> bis wann gibs das Slide 130 mit den 29" im Handel??
> 
> oder soll ich das Slide 150 nehmen???
> 
> DANKE



Nimm das 150er. Warum?? Lass erst mal andere testen. Neues Bike hat meist auch neue Probleme / Kinderkrankheiten!!!


----------

